# ASK: 811 remote won't "learn" my Panasonic Ht-920 codes



## Simtare (Dec 24, 2004)

I just got my new setup all working except for one thing. I cannot get my 811 remote to control my Panasonic SC-HT-920 home theater/surround/dvd player. I have tried all the codes listed in 811's manual for all panny dvd players and amplifiers , followed directions carefully, tried both regular and simple control modes..but no dice.

I really like the 811, but it may go back if i have to use a second remote everytime to turn volume up/down on surround. Anyone have a working code or another solution ? thanks, Sim


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Did you try the code scan procedure?


----------



## Simtare (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, I tried the code scan for both dvds and recievers...no luck..just sore thumbs....help !!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Simtare said:


> Yes, I tried the code scan for both dvds and recievers...no luck..just sore thumbs....help !!


on the receiver, using aux, did you remember to enter 1 for vcr/dvd or 2 for av receiver prior to rest of code?

Here is the manual for the remote (attached below), pages 8 - 10...usually a code scan works...if not maybe try http://remotecentral.com otherwise there is a chance you device are not supported, and in talking to the team about this topic earlier this week, they are working to expand the code tables. But Panasonic? I would think it is there somewhere...I used to make the mistake of hitting * instead of # to store code...

Jason


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Don't blame the 811 or Dish. It's almost impossible for satellite providers to keep abreast of remote codes, since the original equipment manufacturers change their code sets when they come out with new equipment that doesn't fit the existing remotes and/or codes. Go to your friendly Wal-Mart or Radio Shack and get a OneForAll learning remote. Of course, it won't be an RF remote, so you couldn't control it from another room. But you can teach it the functions of your Panasonic remote if the preprogrammed codes won't work.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

There are well over a thousand codes. But often manufacturers will change codes, for who knows why? creating more havoc (besides i kinda like keeping 5 or 6 remotes around maybe someday they'll breed and i'll have another litter).


----------



## Simtare (Dec 24, 2004)

No luck yet, will keep trying...thanks for the help ! sim


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Simtare said:


> No luck yet, will keep trying...thanks for the help ! sim


My 811 remote when I first got my 811 could control my TV, most of my DD receiver, and some of the features on my Panasonic DVD/VCR. What I ended up doing is buying a One For All URC 8810 learning remote from wal-mart for $20. Most of the buttons for my equipment worked right out of the package, though I did have to program a few buttons for my surround sound system, and DVD/VCR. Basically I'd recommend buying a learning remote, so that you can program any functions that are not enabled on the remote after programming the codes. The 811 remote won't allow you to do this, and though I liked it, I couldn't stand having three different remotes in my living room. As far as the 811 goes, it has a teach remote function under diagnostics in your menu, basically you can go there, start the program, then every button that you press on the 811 remote the receiver relays it via it's IR burst on the front of the receiver so that your new learning remote can learn the different functions that you may not have on your new remote. If you don't buy a learning remote and the codes for your remote don't have full functionality you are stuck with what you got, (i.e. the menu button doesn't work with your VCR,etc...) and you will have to keep your other remotes with it so that you can do what you have to.


----------



## Simtare (Dec 24, 2004)

update..I was able to get the volume control only(nothing else works tho) to work on the Pansonic by using amplifier (predigit 2) code 643. Thanks for all the advice Tony...I may grab a learning remote.
Otherwise i'm very happy with the 811 so far.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Don't blame the 811 or Dish. It's almost impossible for satellite providers to keep abreast of remote codes, since the original equipment manufacturers change their code sets when they come out with new equipment that doesn't fit the existing remotes and/or codes. Go to your friendly Wal-Mart or Radio Shack and get a OneForAll learning remote. Of course, it won't be an RF remote, so you couldn't control it from another room. But you can teach it the functions of your Panasonic remote if the preprogrammed codes won't work.


I do blame Dish for not including a learning function in their otherwise excellent remotes. I also blame them for RF only in SAT function on some of their newer remotes. Both are very stupid design flaws.


----------



## chrisk (Jun 6, 2004)

Not trying to step on toes here but why be mad a Dish because their remote does not have a learning feature? Are you also mad at your TV manufacturer for not including learning on their remote? You receiver manufacturer? DVD player manufacturer? All of the components of my system came with their own remote and none of them have a learning feature. I do not expect my 811 to be any different.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

garypen said:


> I do blame Dish for not including a learning function in their otherwise excellent remotes. I also blame them for RF only in SAT function on some of their newer remotes. Both are very stupid design flaws.


Sheesh! I hadn't seen or heard a thing from you for a few weeks -- then I went away on vacation for a week, and when I got home, there you were again, grumpy as ever  
Naw, Gary, it ain't Dish's responsibility to provide a learning feature on their remotes, as much as I, too, would love to have it  -- OTOH, I gotta agree with you that RF only on SAT is a king size pain in the butt, 'cause I can't use the 811 remote to teach my HTM learning remote -- haven't tried using diagnostic mode yet. It probably wouldn't be as much of a problem if I used the default device address on the 811 remote, but I have mine set to 4 to avoid conflicts with my 721.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cholly said:


> Sheesh! I hadn't seen or heard a thing from you for a few weeks -- then I went away on vacation for a week, and when I got home, there you were again, grumpy as ever
> Naw, Gary, it ain't Dish's responsibility to provide a learning feature on their remotes, as much as I, too, would love to have it  -- OTOH, I gotta agree with you that RF only on SAT is a king size pain in the butt, 'cause I can't use the 811 remote to teach my HTM learning remote -- haven't tried using diagnostic mode yet. It probably wouldn't be as much of a problem if I used the default device address on the 811 remote, but I have mine set to 4 to avoid conflicts with my 721.


Welcome back Charlie, I trust you had a great holiday.

I just used the teach feature under diag for my new remote. It works pretty good. You do have to place the remote your teaching within resonable distance to the IR blaster.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Welcome back Charlie, I trust you had a great holiday.
> 
> I just used the teach feature under diag for my new remote. It works pretty good. You do have to place the remote your teaching within resonable distance to the IR blaster.


Just curious, but what do you consider a reasonable distance from the IR blaster?

Brian


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Grandude said:


> Just curious, but what do you consider a reasonable distance from the IR blaster?
> 
> Brian


I was within a couple feet when I taught the new remote.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I was within a couple feet when I taught the new remote.


Thanks,
Brian


----------

